# Do use horse boots, or not, and why?



## Finally Got One (Feb 5, 2009)

We have our horse, Sonny, boarded at a barn that requires the riders to use, preferably, Professional Choice SMB II boots. She had a horse a few years ago, that was not wearing them and got a bone chip in her chin, which calcified and expanded. She had to put her horse down within 5 months of the bone chip. If she would have had boots on she probably would not have had the problem.
Sonny doesn't have any issues with the boots, more-so his tail bag slapping his legs. So how about you. Do you use them??? :lol: 












Sonny and my daughter Sondra, enjoying a rare, nice Christmas day in Michigan.


----------



## sensationalreflection (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a coming 4 year old mare that I use splint boots on. She does not mind those and I am planning on purchasing some PC boots for her this spring. I think that boots are a good idea to use but not necissary to have. They are mostly used for horses that are competing and that closley placed legs because sometimes if a horse has naturally close feet and they are running or jumping etc, they will clip their hocks and can become injured. I would suggest boots for anyone that is competing, or training to compete, and definatly anyone who has a horse whos front feet are a little too close knit. Hope this helps!?


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I use Woof Wear boots on all four of Blue's legs. She clips and they are just for protection along with some bell boots. We are in training for eventing.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I use full support boots when I am working in the arena on spins or loping circles. I do it to protect them from bowing a tendon or breaking a splint bone or any number of other possible injuries. I generally don't use them when trail riding because it is very hard to get all the stickers and burrs out of them.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I believe that boots/bandages are a good idea, especially when schooling, or on hard ground. This summer has been pretty dry and Evo is ridden with splint boots on every time. Honey's learnt to have things on her legs so she gets ridden in the them too. Protection is important, its hard to find a boot that supports and protects but its better than nothing. Obviously they are easier to accurately apply to the horses legs - I prefer to bandage if I have time, but boots are just so quick and easy to undo/put on. 
x


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

i don`t ride with boots cause i do western pleasure and you can`t use boots in wp


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I rarely ride in boots. Sometimes I'll throw on a pair of splint boots. When I start jumping i'm going to alternate between open fronts and nothing.


----------



## Entitled (Dec 24, 2008)

Ty always wears polos and bell boots up front even if I'm just long lining him. And if I'm going to work him harder than normal or jump him, I'll wrap him behind as well.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I use open front jumping boots or polos wraps (always with bell boots) in front during most lessons. I don't use them when competing because I can't (you can't in hunter/jumper) and I only use jumping boots when I know I'm going to be doing higher jumps or more jumps than I normally do.

I've been told that overusing boots (especially SMB, which have a lot of support( can actually weaken tendons because the horses get accustomed to being very supported all the time, so the tendons don't have to develop as much. I think they should only be used when required; when the horse actually needs the extra support.


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

ive herd of that two


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Supermane said:


> I've been told that overusing boots (especially SMB, which have a lot of support( can actually weaken tendons because the horses get accustomed to being very supported all the time, so the tendons don't have to develop as much. *I think they should only be used when required; when the horse actually needs the extra support*.


I completely agree with this. Although we are using boots at this moment in time, its because the ground is hard. I don't believe in abusing the use of equipment, but I do see the need to use boots for actitivites that are more than just hacking etc.
x


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm kinda undecided, but I agree with what ohmyitschelle and Supermane said, use when necessary and avoid it when you can.
I thought this girl had an interesting arguement for it too, although she's talking interms of dressage, not other disciplines.
::: Sustainable Dressage - Tack & Auxillary Equipment - Gadgets & Auxillary Equpiment :::
Just thought i'd throw that in there.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

RedHawk said:


> I'm kinda undecided, but I agree with what ohmyitschelle and Supermane said, use when necessary and avoid it when you can.
> I thought this girl had an interesting arguement for it too, although she's talking interms of dressage, not other disciplines.
> ::: Sustainable Dressage - Tack & Auxillary Equipment - Gadgets & Auxillary Equpiment :::
> Just thought i'd throw that in there.


Interesting argument in that link, I very much like it. Made me think about why we do the things we do and where they are/are not neccessary. Looks like I'm off to buy some new splint boots for Honey this week :wink:
x


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Always booted when ridden. I have my own favorite kind though.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Spyder said:


> Always booted when ridden. I have my own favorite kind though.


Going to keep your fave a secret from us or will you share? And why is your horse/s always booted when ridden?

I use open front when I am jumping but usually don't bother when we flat. I like open front because the horse feels the knock if they get lazy or misjudge but there is protection for the ankle if poles fall or they clip themselves. I use splint boots or a SMB rip-off for games as I like to give him a little protection during hard turns and galloping about like mad men


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

I use open front boots as well on Joe and i use fetlock boots because Joe hits his legs pretty bad. He can go a day or so w/out boots like if we jump in a hunter class, but not all the time. I also use polo wraps ocassionally when its muddy and i dont want to wash my boots. I wish i didnt have to use them! I used to use those Professional Choice boots on my old horse because he bowed a tendon before and he needed extra support or w/e. I agree to only use when needed. Im looking into getting some leather open front boots for shows but i mainly do jumpers so im not sure if they are necessary lol.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I always use boots on my horses, always. A lot of the times I will use polos actually because I prefer the custom fit BUT the boots provide the actual protection. Regardless my guy always wears something. Better be safe than sorry and worst case scenario, if he were to get hurt anyways at least I know I did everything I could to provide protection.


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

I use sport boots when just riding around the yard/trails
and open front boots when jumping.
Id rather put them on every time than have a leg injury.
We wear protection,why shouldnt they.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

My boy uses open front boots (they're pink and fuzzy!  and supportive too) every ride. But then again we jump every ride (he loveloveloves jumping and if is a very high energy horse who needs to get rid of some of that energy, so why not do it in a way that makes him happy?) so it is needed protection. If we are going higher or working harder I put polos on the back.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I always use bell boots, I never want to lose a shoe cause of Blue's overreach!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I use different boots for different things and different wraps for different things and have so many strange types of leg protection that sometimes even I think I'm crazy.
For every day riding, I have full coverage fleece/neoprene lined boots with a medium hard shell that do up just well enough to stay on, but not to restrict anything and they allow everything to work and strengthen properly, but just add some protection. Then after that depending on whether I'm jumping, what the footing is like, how wet it is, etc I have 3 other pairs of boots that I use regularly. I usually only polo wrap for clinics.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 18, 2009)

For the most part, I usually only use leg stuff on younger horses. I'll use either polo wraps or splint boots. I occasionally will use SMB type boots, for extra protection/support. I don't jump, but I use polos and/or bell boots for working over the tall cavelleti, and working on trail obstacles.


----------



## Burgundian Mercenary (Jul 1, 2008)

I always put overreach (bell) boots on Dan, because he does tend to overreach and has done himself a mischief a couple of times in the past. Funnily enough, the worst injury he's had from overreaching was when just walking across the yard when coming in from the field - sliced his heel right open.

I use brushing boots when schooling or on the rare occasions we defy gravity and leave the ground (he's not too old to jump, but I think I probably am - LOL). I don't bother with boots when hacking, but I do use reflective leg wraps when on the road, purely for visibility.


----------

